# Standard Poodle breeders in Southwest U.S. area



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Desert Reef is in Utah.

Regaliz is in Las Vegas and CA.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Harmony Mountain is in Utah and Marquis Diamond is in southern California. I can personally vouch for both. Good people, conscientious breeders.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Marquis Diamond is in NorCal, not far away from Reno, NV.

There's Noriko Noriko Poodles - Home

And then, of course there's Jaset Jaset Poodles » Standard and Miniature Poodles

Not sure if Baroque is in SoCal or not but you can check http://www.baroquepoodles.com/home.cfm

You might want to check out Tiara too TIARA STANDARD POODLES, World Class Black Standard Poodles, California

Have you checked out Sheroc? Sheroc Red Standard Poodles Home Page Dark Red standard Poodles dark red standard poodle puppies occasionally fully tested parents She's in AZ and I think she has a litter now.


----------



## kacw319 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi my babies came from desertoasiskennels.com. They are expecting a litter of standard parties in the fall. They are the best dogs hands down.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kacw319 (Oct 11, 2012)

Meant to say spring. And they are located in Mesa, AZ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Regaliz poodles just had their first 2 litters, beautiful puppies. They're located in SoCal and Las Vegas.

Regaliz Poodles


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. I will contact these breeders. Please add to the list if anyone thinks of anymore. I will probably keep looking for another month or 2 until I find the right breeder & pup.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Harmony Mt poodles is currently still in Phoenix.


----------

